

Fremont Tech Company Paid Workers $1.21 an Hour: U.S. Dept. Of Labor - genericuser
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/Fremont-Tech-Company-Paid-Workers-121-An-Hour-US-Dept-of-Labor-280148082.html

======
calbear81
Getting caught is the only thing they're sorry about. I know how this
conversation probably went: "What do you mean they want us to pay $25/hr to
install some computers? That's crazy, I would only pay $2/hr in
India/China/Etc! I know some people we can fly in and they will be happy to
have the work." Given that HR didn't say anything, guessing this was off the
books.

------
pessimizer
>In addition, the company was hit with a $3,500 fine.

That'll show them.

